# Fruit tree nectar potential?



## hagane (Aug 15, 2015)

So I was wondering what the nectar potential is for stuff like apple trees, peach trees, and plum trees? (In places with ugly winters cherry trees seem useless, that's why I didn't include them.) 

Any idea on this, or where I could see reference material for this stated for 'fruit trees' as they pertain to beekeeping? 

This is a neat hobby to learn from all of you. Thank you!


----------

